# Growing Coca??



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 20, 2008)

Wasnt really sure where i should put this thread but i thought it fitted best here. 

Basically was jus wondering if anyone here on riu grows coca plants?? Either for chewing or chemical reasons. If you do I was wondering how long they take to mature (or grow to about 1.5m) because I was looking into it and it seems quite straight forward but there isnt much info on stuff like growing time, yield and other stuff... 
Personally, firstly im interested in it for chewing purposes which i hear is enjoyable and also because to produce powder there is a whole chemical process that im not keen on.

Any comments welcome as long as you dont jus tell me cocaine is bad because everybody knows its bad. 
Panda


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 20, 2008)

you want to grow it indoors or out? you should make some chocolate too


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 20, 2008)

me and my cousin researched this a while ago....my cousin used to sell crack untill he did 2 years.......anyway...basically you need to grow alot of plants to get any kind of yield for personal or sales..also...it takes like 2 years or something like that to produce a mature plant.....like i said..this was info i read a bout 7 years ago so dont quote me...but the end result was it wasnt even worth the trouble unless we had a bunch of room for a couple bushes.......


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 20, 2008)

that sucks


----------



## pokey (Apr 20, 2008)

He already said it's just for the leaves, not production.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 20, 2008)

i knew an old man that used to sniff that shit... i think it was coca leaves... some weird leaf, i never asked him what it was because i didnt want to.. 

he always seemed pretty happy to me


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 20, 2008)

lol thats funny


----------



## kingkush (Apr 21, 2008)

Im not sure about coca. But I know a close friend that is growing Poppies under two 600hps and a ebb n flow table. pretty sick shit man. I might post some pics here after I feel same enough


----------



## LaMafia Bak420 (Apr 21, 2008)

chewing on the leavs gives you a caffeine high effect you can work all day with no brake and you wont feel a bit of pain you need about half o of leafs for about 16 18 hours of work i never tryd and never grew but sugar cane farmers in brazil loves chewing it


----------



## mrCRC420 (Apr 21, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> me and my cousin researched this a while ago....my cousin used to sell crack untill he did 2 years.......anyway...


Nick, i have no issues with you but your cousin is a dumbass... i hope he had fun in prison and I hope you'll stick to growing weed for your own good and the good of everyone else.

Moving on...

Coca-Cola still uses an extract from the coca plant as an ingredient. Unfortunately it's non-narcotic but that does mean that there's a huge plant somewhere in the US that's processing a shit load of coca plants. It's prolly not hard to get a job there, anyone down for a little big-time coca-stealing?
​


----------



## BostonGeorge3 (Apr 21, 2008)

Okay i spent most of my teenage life on cocaine, i still do to this day, weed and blow to me are something i'll alway's do, i tend to only do cocaine on special events i.e (new years) ect... Okay but on the growing of coca plant's, Most of my mother's family still live's in Peru. So when we visit i got to see alot of thing's that amaze me. I would'nt waste your time growing coca plant's becuase in the climates of the u.s.a are not as hot year around as the moutains of peru or columbia. It take's 22grams of coca leaf to make 1 gram of cocaine,

I will prove how i know this. 

Go to AMAZON.com now look up "Coca Leaf Tea" (now think about this), I been ordering REAL coca leaf's from peru & or columbia to my home and it's 100% Legal. Okay now order your leaf's, once you get them you can open the tea bag's and chew them. ( it will give you a nice effect with no downer effect) but if you do extract the cocaine from the leaf. it will all in all cost you around $40 buck's to make a gram of pure cocaine from the leaf. And that's what most dealer's charge for cocaine that's been stomped on. & also you know what your snorting in a sence. But also synthetic cocaine is a route to. But not to many people can make it. Look this stuff up and do your researce. 

But to this day it BLOW's my mind that i can order coca leaf's from my home land but yet if i get caught with 1gram of cocaine i'll go to jail. Our goverment is so messed up.


----------



## BostonGeorge3 (Apr 21, 2008)

also look up on line to fine the process on this, hint is as simple as youtube or a keyword search.


----------



## LaMafia Bak420 (Apr 21, 2008)

nah man cocaine is crazy no one should try it unless you have a strong mind to know wen to stop cause u gon want to keep on doing it but if you could party and wen the party is over move onn with your life then i think it wouldnt b a big of a problem but the chance of you doing it and forget about it its minimun place where i grew up if anyone finds out u did anything besides weed or shrooms you get your ass jumpd


----------



## BostonGeorge3 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah like i said my family swear's by it as if it was the healer of everything, But in south america (coca) is the big thing, I have a strong mind and yes i will not lie and say you will not get the feeling to do it again but most people with a life and job will stop the party when it need's to be. Atleast i do and i have been for the last 8 year's of my life. That's ashamed you lived in a area where people resorted to ""quote on quote"" "you get your ass jumpd" if they did any drug you or your friends did'nt like. that's a real shame.


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 21, 2008)

hahaha.. maybe later  in response to stealin from the coca cola place... I already researched the plant your talking about. (Not with the intention of trying to steal leagal cocaine from them just because it came up on google but now it seems like good research  ) it is the sole liscenced Cocaine extractor and coca leaf importer in the whole of the US and yes they do provide coca leaf matterial to coca cola after the cocaine has been removed for taste purposes. 

In response to you boston i am in a slightly different possition. If I were to produce powder i would make a killing because here in the uk a gram goes for closer to $80. I am interested in the tea leaves for chewin tho so ill look into it.. cheers for the tip. I like you also do cocaine on occasion but producing isnt something im really into.

Shame to hear it takes so long to grow them... inspite of this I will probly set something up in a few months. Just a single plant or maybe two from which in future I will take a few cuttings. Also that sounds like a shit load of leaves to take you through one day.. but oh well ill still make an experiment of it .

When i do get a plant or 2 ill be sure to post up here.. so keep ur eyes peeled but dont hold your breath cos it could be a while. 
Panda


----------



## armadaskier161 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think its pretty hard to grow because its used to the high altitudes of the mountains.


----------



## kingkush (Apr 21, 2008)

drink like 29 monsters and some jolt and a pot of coffee and some stacker 3 . Fuck that smoke a bowl and shut up


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 21, 2008)

mrCRC420 said:


> Nick, i have no issues with you but your cousin is a dumbass... i hope he had fun in prison and I hope you'll stick to growing weed for your own good and the good of everyone else.
> 
> Moving on...
> 
> ...


first off if you have no issues with me then dont attack my family please....until you walk in a mans shoes you should not judge his path...when my cousin was 17 when his father died leaving his mother and 2 sisters and him with a load of bills and a mortgage to keep up with...he did what he had to do to keep his family together and on there feet....he lost years of his life because of what he did.....so again please leave the judging to the jah....


----------



## russruss89 (Apr 21, 2008)

good call nick, dont judge


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

russruss89 said:


> good call nick, dont judge


i believe that also 

more ppl need to be kind and understanding in this world. not everyone is good at everything and not anyone is good at nothing... JMHO


----------



## Blakendn (Apr 21, 2008)

i heard it takes 3 years to mature


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 22, 2008)

kl I may wait a bit till i have some free large rooms in that case . 

But in response to mrcrc420 I also have to say that it was completely ridiculous for you to say "i have no issues with you but your cousin is a dumbass"... it is completely contradictory. I am totally in sympathy with your cousin nick and with anybody who has speant time in jail for drug related crime. I cannot say that I have been personally effected by the truely ridiculous laws put in place by almost every country in the world having never been caught. But the laws which are in place, instead of being a solution to the 'drug problem' are infact both the cause of the problem and the problem itself because it is only drugs illegality which results in the negative social effects.. Jus thought i'd argue another side to the argument... basically being that it is the laws which are wrong, not the people breaking them...
Panda


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 22, 2008)

Just realised how hijacked this thread is  back to the point... or a fresh point: 
any body here synthesised any cocaine?

Im not so much interested in the process, more in the result. Anybody had success?
Panda


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 22, 2008)

BlazedUpPanda said:


> kl I may wait a bit till i have some free large rooms in that case .
> 
> But in response to mrcrc420 I also have to say that it was completely ridiculous for you to say "i have no issues with you but your cousin is a dumbass"... it is completely contradictory. I am totally in sympathy with your cousin nick and with anybody who has speant time in jail for drug related crime. I cannot say that I have been personally effected by the truely ridiculous laws put in place by almost every country in the world having never been caught. But the laws which are in place, instead of being a solution to the 'drug problem' are infact both the cause of the problem and the problem itself because it is only drugs illegality which results in the negative social effects.. Jus thought i'd argue another side to the argument... basically being that it is the laws which are wrong, not the people breaking them...
> Panda


thank you for the good words,....everyone....and panda i agree with you 100%...+rep


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 22, 2008)

true dude nick just needs to stop judging people and smoke a blunt and mellow out i mean i thought everybody here was high as fuck and mellow i mean wtf


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 24, 2008)

any body here synthesised any cocaine?

Im not so much interested in the process, more in the result. Anybody had success?
Panda


----------



## LizardKing4200 (Apr 24, 2008)

that would be pretty dope to get free blow


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 24, 2008)

nah i havent done it


----------



## cali-high (Apr 24, 2008)

you can grow it anywhere...look on the net!

you can grow it at sea level but it wont be as potent as high climate coca...

also greenhouse is the way to go for coca all year around. i thought about it. just to see if i could do it.but i lost interest


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 25, 2008)

i wouldnt grow it here in florida then is weed less potent at sea level too


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 26, 2008)

doubt it... perhaps with some indica strains which may have originated in the himalayas but in the main i doubt it. Most strains have been cultured to produce max bud at about room temp (25-30 degrees celcius), quite high humidity and slightly acidic soil. Basically easy conditions to recreate inside. 

Another thing is that the only differance between sea level and altitude is pressure and therefore ammount of air per metre cubed... so when they say coca grows better at altitude they just mean that it is adapted to less CO2... 
Panda


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 27, 2008)

Growing coca indoors would not be worth your trouble. Chewing coca leaf is not far at all from the kratom plant; I'd look into that cheap substitute, if I were you, because this coca leaf thing will not get you anywhere. Sorry. (PS- kratom is fun)


----------



## tommo9090 (Aug 18, 2009)

Gamberro said:


> Growing coca indoors would not be worth your trouble.


At $500 a gram I'd say it is. 
(I live in Aus)


----------



## SOorganic (Aug 18, 2009)

tommo9090 said:


> At $500 a gram I'd say it is.
> (I live in Aus)



Wait are u saying yola is 500 a gram in Australia???????


----------



## swampgrower (Aug 18, 2009)

SOorganic said:


> Wait are u saying yola is 500 a gram in Australia???????


it cant be. that wouldnt make any sense.


----------



## usmcsoldier27 (Nov 4, 2009)

it is very possible with the right equiptment to produce enough to chew. coca grows at about .8 inches a month until they reach maturity, in which case they grow about .8 inches a day. but as for the production of cocaine it isnt really worth it


----------



## BeachBoy (Nov 4, 2009)

If you look onoline you can find places that sell seeds and there is even a grow site similar to this one. I am going to give this one a shot, why not?


----------



## drugreference (Nov 6, 2009)

To0 Much Dr0 said:


> true dude nick just needs to stop judging people and smoke a blunt and mellow out i mean i thought everybody here was high as fuck and mellow i mean wtf


coke thread.

oh and nicks a good guy


----------



## riven60 (Jul 9, 2016)

drugreference said:


> coke thread.
> 
> oh and nicks a good guy


no he judged without knowing any information, that's pretty ignorant....


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 9, 2016)

Growing coco? 

No man, I've tried. Just sits there. 

Besides, it comes in bags for pretty cheap.


----------



## canndo (Jul 11, 2016)

BostonGeorge3 said:


> Okay i spent most of my teenage life on cocaine, i still do to this day, weed and blow to me are something i'll alway's do, i tend to only do cocaine on special events i.e (new years) ect... Okay but on the growing of coca plant's, Most of my mother's family still live's in Peru. So when we visit i got to see alot of thing's that amaze me. I would'nt waste your time growing coca plant's becuase in the climates of the u.s.a are not as hot year around as the moutains of peru or columbia. It take's 22grams of coca leaf to make 1 gram of cocaine,
> 
> I will prove how i know this.
> 
> ...


Coca leaves are NOT 100 percent legal. If you are caught with them you can go to jail. Please don't give people legal advice here. 

Yes, you can order leaves but that doesn't mean it is legal, never depend on foreign companies willingness to send something to the United states as an indication of your liability.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2016)

canndo said:


> Coca leaves are NOT 100 percent legal. If you are caught with them you can go to jail. Please don't give people legal advice here.
> 
> Yes, you can order leaves but that doesn't mean it is legal, never depend on foreign companies willingness to send something to the United states as an indication of your liability.


i was just thinking yesterday i haven't seen you around lately canndo, nice to see you.. hope everything is good with you an yours.
and of course i agree, just because you can order something online has nothing to do with it's being legal or illegal to do so.


----------



## Fringefarm (May 7, 2019)

Seeds are legal, harvesting leaves is not legal. A coca plant is only practical for chewing or tea, personal use) FYI seeds are available on eBay


----------

